

Why to switch to Git from Subversion - chinchang
http://markmcb.com/2008/10/18/3-reasons-to-switch-to-git-from-subversion/

======
csense
Because Subversion is awful. You can't do anything without access to the
server, and branching in SVN requires permission from the Central Committee of
the Communist Party.

------
paulhauggis
one word: branching

